# Looking for Garmin Speed and Cadence sensors.



## Stevec047 (26 Sep 2018)

Just got a new bike and was going to switch my current garmin cadence/speed sensor over but its the old style and didnt really want to mount it on the frame as it has left marks on my current bike and dont fancy the same happening on the carbon frame.

Plus i need it on the bike as its going to be my winter / commuter bike.

Has anyone got the new style (speed sensor on the hub and cadence on the crank) they no longer need or want that they are happy to sell. Thought i would try here first and if all else fails will buy new!


----------



## Freelanderuk (26 Sep 2018)

I have both for sale will do them for £40 posted if any good , not used for very long as both bikes now have giant ride sense fitted


----------



## Phaeton (26 Sep 2018)

You learn something new everyday I didn't know they did a new type


----------



## Freelanderuk (3 Oct 2018)

@Stevec047 any interest in these before I list them for sale


----------



## Venod (3 Oct 2018)

I haven't bothered with the new hub sensors, but you can get alternatives a lot cheaper than Garmin ones, I have 3 alternatives of the new type cadence sensors that mount on the crank arm, they work very well.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Oct 2018)

Afnug said:


> I haven't bothered with the new hub sensors, but you can get alternatives a lot cheaper than Garmin ones, I have 3 alternatives of the new type cadence sensors that mount on the crank arm, they work very well.


Interested if you could share what they are please?


----------



## Venod (3 Oct 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Interested if you could share what they are please?



I have 2 of one make and one of another but the all look the same, probably just branded different, they are like this one, although you can get cheaper ones if you search ebay for Ant+ cadence sensor and are willing to wait for delivery from China which this one probably originates from.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waterpro...m=113211962178&_trksid=p2045573.c100281.m3567


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2018)

They must have moved Leicester


----------



## Venod (3 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> They must have moved Leicester
> 
> View attachment 432629
> 
> View attachment 432628



Yes I know it was an English supplier I linked to, but I meant the sensor is probably sourced from China and a mark up applied.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2018)

Afnug said:


> Yes I know it was an English supplier I linked to, but I meant the sensor is probably sourced from China and a mark up applied.


Sorry I was being sarcastic, I hate these Chinese sellers who claim to be UK based & ship from the UK but are clearly not, they say they can deliver in 2-5 days but it normally takes 10-14 & arrives airmail from China. I don't mind if I'm not in a hurry but if I order on the premise it'll be here in 5 days that's when I want it.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2018)

How do they work compared to the other type ? Do you need a separate one for speed and cadence ? Thanks


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Oct 2018)

If it is of interest, the Wahoo sensor can be fitted to your shoe so you don’t have to swap between bikes.

I damaged mine when replacing the battery. Wahoo replaced it FOC, no questions asked even though I gave them the full story. They are an amazing company.


----------



## Venod (4 Oct 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> How do they work compared to the other type ? Do you need a separate one for speed and cadence ? Thanks



Yes you need seperate ones for cadence and speed, some of them as the one in the link above will do cadence or speed, you have to set it to one or the other.


----------

